# US Nationals 2012 Video Documentary (with interviews!)



## ToastyKen (Jan 9, 2013)

It only took me, what, 5 months to get around to editing this? 

Here's my video documentary of *US Nationals 2012!*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTHtf8hHAY0

*Edit:* Vimeo version, should be slightly higher quality, and you can *DOWNLOAD* the video, too!
https://vimeo.com/57122621

*Edit:* *MORE INTERVIEWS!* Additional interviews that didn't make the initial cut. Think of it as deleted scenes.  It's mostly because I kept asking the same questions, and got a lot of the same answers.  See my comment below for the embed, or follow this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjJ4xfugFBo

This is the first time I've ever tried interviewing people. It was fun, but I've got lots to learn about interview technique! 

*Please share the link with anyone you know who appears in the video*; in retrospect I should've taken down my interviewees' contact info...

And I tried to edit it to appeal to be comprehensible to non-cubers, too, so please try spreading it to non-cubers, and see what they think.  Thanks!

And apologies to those I interviewed who didn't make the final edit. I cut 3 hours of footage down to 12.5 minutes to keep the pace going!


Oh and btw I have footage on the cutting room floor of most of the 3x3 finals, so if anyone needs footage of their 3x3 finals solves not in this video, let me know.

Music by FantomenK


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome video. Really does a great job of showing how things work.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for making this video! Your pictures were fantastic and this video is truly special!


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 9, 2013)

who are all these people


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice! I thoroughly enjoyed the video.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 9, 2013)

I am DEFINITELY watching this once I get home from work


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 10, 2013)

Memories. <3
Thanks for posting this up Ken!


----------



## Alan Chang (Jan 10, 2013)

This is really nice, Ken!


----------



## Akiro (Jan 10, 2013)

Really good editing!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 10, 2013)

Very good job of editing. I wish I could capture videos as good as that.


----------



## timeless (Jan 10, 2013)

it would be cool to see the uncut footage specifically the awards ceremony since we wanna know the cash prizes


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 10, 2013)

timeless said:


> it would be cool to see the uncut footage specifically the awards ceremony since we wanna know the cash prizes



http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/events.php


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree with pretty much everything already said here. Wonderful video! :tu


----------



## ToastyKen (Jan 10, 2013)

More interviews! "Deleted scenes" for my main video. Again, please forward link to anyone you know whom I interviewed, since I don't have their contact info. Thanks!

But yeah, there's generally a reason why deleted scenes are deleted. I need to think up more varied questions! 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjJ4xfugFBo


----------



## shelley (Jan 10, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/events.php



Although that leaves out the fact that all cash prizes were paid in bundles of $2 bills.


----------



## ToastyKen (Jan 10, 2013)

timeless said:


> it would be cool to see the uncut footage specifically the awards ceremony since we wanna know the cash prizes



There's 3 hours of raw footage. I'm not gonna be uploading all of that... :\

As mentioned, the cash prizes you can look up online...

That said, I do have:

- large chunks of the award ceremonies shot from back stage (don't recall if I have everything)
- most of the 3x3 finals solves, with the exception of the beginnings of each cuber's solve #2 (when I took still photos) and the second half of Andy Tsao and Jong-Ho Jeong (because I had to switch batteries!).

If there are any specific ceremonies or solves you'd like to see that I edited out, please let me know!

And thanks everyone for the kind comments both here and on YouTube. Glad you like the video!


----------



## timeless (Jan 10, 2013)

ToastyKen said:


> There's 3 hours of raw footage. I'm not gonna be uploading all of that... :\
> 
> As mentioned, the cash prizes you can look up online...
> 
> ...



Full video of funny reactions of people's failure/success would be cool. Also you can separate raw footage into part so it uploads faster


----------



## shelley (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe you have no perception of time, but it's a pretty big concern for the rest of us.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 10, 2013)

shelley said:


> Maybe you have no perception of time, but it's a pretty big concern for the rest of us.



His username is Timeless


----------



## JasonK (Jan 10, 2013)

tx789 said:


> His username is Timeless



Yes, that was joke...


----------



## ToastyKen (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's a Vimeo version of the video. Same content, though possibly slightly higher quality.

But importantly, there is a *DOWNLOAD* link here, if you want to save the video to your hard drive.

https://vimeo.com/57122621


----------



## JHB (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this. I enjoyed it a lot! How long have you been cubing for?


----------



## ToastyKen (Jan 10, 2013)

JHB said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I enjoyed it a lot! How long have you been cubing for?



I'm a poser who can barely break a minute... :\


----------



## shelley (Jan 10, 2013)

I think when we were at Nationals you weren't even cubing yet?


----------



## ToastyKen (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess technically my first timed solve was last May.


----------



## shelley (Jan 10, 2013)

After winning the "fastest blindfolded non-cuber" mystery event at Stanford


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 11, 2013)

Incredible video! This was very nicely put together, well done.


----------



## JHB (Jan 11, 2013)

ToastyKen said:


> I'm a poser who can barely break a minute... :\


Sounds just like me mate! My WCA profile says it all. I love speedcubing, but it's taking a while to get better with everything else in my life.....Oh well; I'll get to a 35 second average one day!


----------



## blade740 (Jan 11, 2013)

I was not in this video at all.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome video!! Really gets you in the mood for cubing!!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 18, 2013)

You didn't happen to get the music from Keith Apicary did you?


----------



## ToastyKen (Jan 19, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> You didn't happen to get the music from Keith Apicary did you?



I don't know who Keith Apicary is. All the music in my video is by FantomenK, used with permission:

http://www.youtube.com/fantomenk


----------

